# Additional food for a baby hedgehog?



## SarahAlwaysWins (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

I recently got a new hedgehog from Janda Exotics, a breeder about an hour away from where I live. I know reviews about her are mixed, but I'm really pleased with my new little baby! She gave me a *tiny* (like maybe 5 tablespoons) sample of her mix, Pokey Crunch, but I'm switching her off of it because 1) she doesn't list what kind of kibble she uses 2) it has freeze dried mealworms in it, and 3)most, but not all, of her advice was generally bad (no fleece, no baths, no heat lamps, no wheels in the cage, etc.) and while I don't doubt that her babies are social and healthy, her methods just don't jive with me.

Anyways, I currently feed my other two adult pogs a mix of kibbles, but the fat content is around 11%, and I know that it's recommended that babies get a little more fat in their diet as they're growing a lot in the first few months. The mix currently consists of:
-Chicken Soup for the Soul Weight & Mature Care
-Blue Buffalo Weight Control Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe
-Fromm Gold Holistic Mature
-Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken Lamb & Brown Rice Recipe with Pearled Barley

Basically, I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion on an additional kibble to throw in for the new baby specifically. I have another hog who is a VERY avid runner, so I plan on throwing a few kibbles her way since she is on the thin side (but not underweight)

I'm currently giving Anya (the runner) a few mealies or a couple of waxworms a day to up her fat intake, so could I do the same thing for the new baby in lieu of a new kibble? I wasn't sure and thought I should ask for some advice. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Swenger08 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm about to get a hedgehog from janda aslo. I'm hesitent to buy from her but decided to give it a try. Have you had any problems with your hedgie?


----------

